# Just a highlight?



## Curiosity (Aug 13, 2007)

Sometimes I am rushed for time and I waswondering if a well blended highlight such as shroom could work, minus the eyeshadow. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mekaboo (Aug 13, 2007)

I think Era is the best highlight for us darker women...especially when time is a factor


----------



## frocher (Aug 13, 2007)

Maybe a sheer wash of the color, well blended, would be better than just a highlight.  I think it would look more polished.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 13, 2007)

I think just a highlight color looks as correct as a half-curled head of hair. 

Sorry.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_I think just a highlight color looks as correct as a half-curled head of hair. 

Sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree with you.  I noticed some women @ church doing that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It always looked silly to me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 13, 2007)

If you were going to do just a highlight, I wouldn't use Shroom.  I would use something very, very natural and closer to your complexion, like Texture.  I also agree that an all over wash of color would be better than just a higlight.  If you did a quick wash of color, then maybe you could use something really light like the highlighting shades that come in the brow kits.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 13, 2007)

I would also stay away from Shroom.  Your pic is a bit washed out, but I feel like it would look kinda chalky on you.

If you're going for no shadow at all, maybe try a concealer a few shades lighter than you skin blended below your brows (and above if you wish)...It's a very natural highlight, and makes your brows look freshly groomed every time.


----------



## captodometer (Aug 14, 2007)

Shroom was absolutely evil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know it gets rave reviews, but it's just not appropriate for darker skin tones.  On me, it was kind of a ghostly white.  Not an appealing look: I looked surprised or overcaffeinated.  So step away from the Shroom!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Shroom was absolutely evil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know it gets rave reviews, but it's just not appropriate for darker skin tones.  On me, it was kind of a ghostly white.  Not an appealing look: I looked surprised or overcaffeinated.  So step away from the Shroom!_

 
I love Shroom and I am NW45; I think it works really well for a highlight geneally because it is slightly warm and beigey rather than cool so it's not glarring.  I just wouldn't suggest wearing it as a highlight all on it's own.  It needs to be blended with something.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I was just wondering, seeing as I read in a magazine that a highlighter can be used on the browbone, alone, to open up eyes.


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curiosity* 

 
_Sometimes I am rushed for time and I waswondering if a well blended highlight such as shroom could work, minus the eyeshadow. 

Thanks in advance!_

 
I sometimes do this when i'm doing my super natural lool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I use one of the select cover concealers blended well with a fluffly brush like the 217.. barely noticeable, but cleans up the brow and hides some of fine little hairs that are growing back in...   its a shade lighter than my skintone so it's not noticeable.

you might want to look into a liquid illuminator... wet n wild sells some, smashbox.. to give a fingertip swipe of an illuminating glow to the brow bone, or a bronze color, something shimmery of your skintone, using your finger tip (for light application) or 217 brush that will give a sheer layer of illuminating color.. a color like shroom might be too harsh for a natural look alone.


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_I would also stay away from Shroom. Your pic is a bit washed out, but I feel like it would look kinda chalky on you.

If you're going for no shadow at all, maybe try a concealer a few shades lighter than you skin blended below your brows (and above if you wish)...It's a very natural highlight, and makes your brows look freshly groomed every time._

 
oh here ya go!


----------



## loves_macxoxo (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_I think just a highlight color looks as correct as a half-curled head of hair. 

Sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i agree too!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 19, 2007)

Whenever I wear just a highlight, I take a paint (like Bamboom) since they blend into the skin so evenly.  The trick is just to take a little so that it doesn't look like a streak of, well... paint.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Whenever I wear just a highlight, I take a paint (like Bamboom) since they blend into the skin so evenly. The trick is just to take a little so that it doesn't look like a streak of, well... paint._

 
I completly agree....the Bamboom paint is a great highlighter and seems to do the same job as a concealer. There is also an eyeshadow called Bamboo that is a great neutral highlighter. I no longer use Vex, Ricepaper or Naked Lunch as my highlighters. They make me look too clownish! :eek2:


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 19, 2007)

When I do a WoC's makeup, I generally use a color that's lighter than their own skintone, but not too jarring-using Shroom on a NW45 just doesn't do it for me.

Depending on whether your a cool or warm WoC, I'd go with something a bit more on the bronzier side, something subtle but something that catches the light. Era and Grain work nicely on darker skintones IMO; Nylon, Ricepaper, Motif, and even-if you want to be a bit daring-Amber Lights on a more medium complexion.

If you want _just_ a highlight though, go for something subtle. 

Just my opinions though.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_I completly agree....the Bamboom paint is a great highlighter and seems to do the same job as a concealer. There is also an eyeshadow called Bamboo that is a great neutral highlighter. I no longer use Vex, Ricepaper or Naked Lunch as my highlighters. They make me look too clownish! :eek2:_

 
That's so funny, I thought I was going crazy when I gave away my Naked Lunch but it's good to know that I'm not the only one.  I've kind of been on the search for the "perfect highlight" e/s color and whenever I recommend something that's not white-ish when talking to an MA, then I get corrected and they tell me to look at Arena again. :-/


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 20, 2007)

i am an nc50 and i like BENEFIT HIGH BROW as my highlight..i just started using it a couple weeks ago and im in love with it (but thats my opinion, its what i like)

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/gp/p...ore&nodeID=APS


----------



## meika79 (Aug 21, 2007)

What about Soba as a highlight?


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh yeah, I would be remiss if I didn't mention that Vanilla pigment is a pretty good highlighter too.....especially with neutral colors like Woodwinked. A little goes a long way and it isn't SUPER white...it has great gold undertones that compliment the browone--not make it stand out.


----------



## amourbliss (Aug 26, 2007)

i have no idea what MAC color I'd be but when I'm in a rush I do nylon sll over (lightly) and i'm good to go!! my favorite highlight colors are nylon and vanilla pigment!!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2007)

When I have been in a super rush I applied some UDPP all over the lid to bring down the shine and make it look more polished.  Then I added Bisque eyeshadow under the brow and blended down into the UDPP.  VERY natural, but polished.


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_If you were going to do just a highlight, I wouldn't use Shroom.  I would use something very, very natural and closer to your complexion, like Texture.  I also agree that an all over wash of color would be better than just a higlight.  If you did a quick wash of color, then maybe you could use something really light like the highlighting shades that come in the brow kits._

 
I did a test and she could probably wear Shroom if she blended in well.  Brown Down maybe a a good highlight as well, has a lovely soft shimmer.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Sep 25, 2007)

_*i use all that glitters as a wash, my skin is a like very golden brown and that shadow just blends in nicely 4 some reason lol i think 1 shade lighter then ur skintone + shimmery is best 4 a wash*_


----------

